# Here is my cast so far



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Ocean Master with Saltist 30 BGwith the bearings cleaning and reoiled with 3 to 1 oil (cause thats all i had at the moment). Real seat and handle removed and replaced with a paracord wrap. Tried different locations for the reel. 32" from the butt fells the best. 20# Chrome Pro Spec getting around 360 feet(measured). Going to drop down to #16. Now what am i doing good and what am i doing wrong?


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Your cast looks slow, maybe put more snap into your movements.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm no expert but you do not want to face your target, you need to twist your torso backwards, arms extended kind of like you have them, come around slow and finish fast while pulling with your left and pushing with your right, as Mr. Farmer says, be like a spring uncoiling. And by the way, 120 yds. with that big object you are casting is not bad, wait till you try just a sinker and a little more practice. I'm sure some more experienced members will chime in, have you ever looked a Tommy Farmer's casting videos? Good luck, distance casting is addictive.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah been watching MR Farmer. Been concentrating on my upper body movements first. Working on getting the feet right next.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jwalker said:


> Yeah been watching MR Farmer. Been concentrating on my upper body movements first. Working on getting the feet right next.


Lose the baseball and chuck lead why not make the reel sing instead of hum?

Take brakes out of reel-switch to beach pendulum-hit it harder right before let-off of your thumb.

Left Foot at 12 0'Clock and Right Foot at 2 0'Clock or alternatively Left foot at 10 0'Clock if that is more comfortable.

Nothing wrong with facing your target, all the Drum Pros face the target- they turn their head to check the drop but then move it back facing the target. If you are not facing your target when out wading in the dark of night, you will get slammed by a wave eventually.

Start Sloowww-end Faaasssst.

Look Up


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

No Baseball. 8 oz Banks sinker in a tennis ball. Heard the tennis ball would help simulate 8 n bait. Going to start removing brakes and see how that goes. Switched to #15 big game but didn't see any difference in distance.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Leave the Brakes in..Brakes are your friend

I didn't blow up my main reel this past weekend not once and I can sling with the best of them. I run two brakes in my Trinidad. I did however blow up a Purple static Magged Avet SX , Longcaster fixed up for " The Pretty Sharker" (Garbo's nickname for her ) after bringing in a 7' or so Garbo and breaking him off.

Keep doing what you're doing.... Perfect your cast and then make subtle changes


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Your form actually looks pretty good. You are using your body to uncoil adding power progressively. 

The biggest flaw I see is in your footwork. Learn to keep the right foot ON THE GROUND at the finish.

Think of a big clock face on the ground with 12:00 being your target. Right foot should be at clock face center (where hands come together) and left should be at around 10:30 or so slightly wider than shoulder width apart. You can set up in this position and rotate back at the hips to start, OR, you can take a small step to get into this position at the beginning. Obviously, if wading a step is difficult so just set up this way to start. 

As you turn in, PLANT the left and push back slightly but firmly. This will stop your forward body momentum and allow you to keep that right foot on the ground. You cannot effectively complete the pull if you are falling forward. 

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------

